# Einzelne Sql- Tabellen sichern (lokal)



## Freeway86 (13. Apr 2010)

Hey Leute, 

ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, welches auf versiedene Tabellen zugreift auswertet, sortiert etc. naja, jedenfalls möchte ich, dass EINZELNE Tabellen gespeichert werden. Dies soll möglichst lokal geschehen. Also nicht auf dem Server. Die Datei soll KEINE Textdatei sein sondern eine .sql Datei.(Kein SELECT IN ... weil man mit diesem Befehl glaub ich nur in der Datenbank selbst speichern kann, ich dachte es geht mit nen CREATE IN, aber das speichert nur die Werte der Tabelle ohne Values).
Ich hoffe sowas ist überhaupt realisierbar 

Bin über jede Hilfe Dankbar 

Lg Freeway


----------



## fastjack (13. Apr 2010)

Naja, falls es nicht mit Datenbankmitteln geht, mußt Du Dir ein Programm schreiben, das aus einer Tabelle ein Skript erzeugt, z.b. "drop table ... create table ... insert into ... insert into ...". Dazu mußt Du die Datensätze der Tabelle lesen und in inserts umwandeln. Der Kniff daran ist der, das das je nach Datenbanksystem ein wenig varieren kann und möglichst schnell laufen soll. Das Programm muß also noch anhand des Datenbanksystems leicht verschiedenene Skripte erzeugen und auch mit größeren Tabellen zurecht kommen.


----------



## Freeway86 (13. Apr 2010)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort, 
genau das is das Problem: die Tabellen sind schon ziemlich groß, je Tabelle 2-5 Spalten und um die 30.000- 50.000 Datensätze pro Spalte.
Deine angesprochene Lösung würde vielleicht funktionieren, aber ist vielleicht für derartige Größen überdimensioniert.
Kann man dem CREATE IN Befehl keine VALUES zuweisen ?!


----------

